# Smoked Macaroni



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Jan 31, 2022)

I need a recipe for Smoke Macaroni please.

Nothing too spicy please.This will be a side item for my Super Bowl ribs but will also serve the kiddos coming who won’t eat ribs.

And nothing with a crumb texture.

Recipes and picture results appreciated.

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 31, 2022)

I don't have a mac & cheese recipe specifically for smoking, but here's one that I will bake or smoke...
- 1 lb. noodles cooked and drained. I use elbows or shells.
- 1 can evaporated milk
- 4 cups milk total including the evaporated milk. I have used half & half.
- 4 eggs
- 1 stick unsalted butter
- 1½ lbs. grated sharp or extra sharp cheddar cheese. I'll add in some Parmesan, Romano, and/or Asiago. I've added in smoked Gouda before, too.

Whisk all the milk and eggs together and place in a pot on medium low to heat up. Once warm stir in the cheese to melt and make like a cheese sauce. Melt the stick of butter in an aluminum pan. Add the noodles and pour the milk and cheese sauce over it. Stir it all together and place in oven at 350℉ or on smoker uncovered for about an hour or until bubbly and cheese starts browning. Top with more cheese (you can't have too much cheese) and cook until browned to your liking.

I don't use a lot of salt because the cheeses tend to make this salty enough for our tastes.


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Jan 31, 2022)

I've done this multiple times - often adding bacon 

Smoked Gouda Mac and Cheese - Hey Grill, Hey (heygrillhey.com)


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 31, 2022)

You won't be disappointed with this smoked bacon Mac. Rich and creamy





						Smoked Mississippi Pot Roast, Smoked Bacon Mac N Cheese
					

Evening fellas and non fellas. Been working on a spread today. Started off with a nice chuck roast. Seasoned with my beef rub and onto the smoker at 225 using pecan   After about 3.5hr IT was 158 so pulled it off and did it mississippi style.  Into a pan with a stick unsalted butter, packet of...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 31, 2022)

I use the recipe on the side of the Creamette cavatappi box as a starting point.
I add lots of rendered bacon ends and pieces. Not a fan of breadcrumbs either


----------



## BigW. (Jan 31, 2022)

Smoked Mac and Cheese - Learn to Smoke Meat with Jeff Phillips
					

Here's my version of smoked mac and cheese and if you are a mac and cheese lover like I am, then you will appreciate this recipe beyond words!




					www.Smoking-Meat.com


----------



## sandyut (Jan 31, 2022)

Here is Jeffs version

The search function should pull up serval.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 31, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> You won't be disappointed with this smoked bacon Mac. Rich and creamy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used Jake's version but substituted jalapeno juice for hot sauce. 
Best ever and a smile of approval from my house  !

Keith


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Feb 5, 2022)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

Are you gonna do a trial run or just wing it? Alot of good choices here!

Ryan


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Feb 6, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Are you gonna do a trial run or just wing it? Alot of good choices here!
> 
> Ryan



gonna have to wing it


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 12, 2022)

You should wing it faster lol! Looking forward to it!  But pretty good chance we'll be makin some too.

Ryan


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Feb 12, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> You should wing it faster lol! Looking forward to it!  But pretty good chance we'll be makin some too.
> 
> Ryan



New thread is up under the Pork forum.


----------



## mosparky (Feb 13, 2022)

I don't remember which recipe I tried long ago, I loved the taste of it. Just one issue, quite a bit of hard, uncooked mac on top. 
 Any clues how I can avoid this. I think the She-Beast would love it, but the un-cooked Mac would push the "never again" button with her.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 13, 2022)

mosparky said:


> I don't remember which recipe I tried long ago, I loved the taste of it. Just one issue, quite a bit of hard, uncooked mac on top.
> Any clues how I can avoid this. I think the She-Beast would love it, but the un-cooked Mac would push the "never again" button with her.


Stupid question.  You precooked the pasta?


----------



## mosparky (Feb 13, 2022)

No, recipe called for raw pasta.
Took a while to find the link https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-mac-cheese-comfort-food.281985/
Later in the thread it was suggested to use cheddar cheese soup instead of cottage cheese. That is what I did.


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Feb 13, 2022)

I don’t think I’ll do the smoked macaroni again. I was not impressed. Not as good as I had thought it would be in my head. But I will definitely just make some normal homemade shells and velveeta cheese (not the boxed kind) on the stove next time. 



mosparky said:


> I don't remember which recipe I tried long ago, I loved the taste of it. Just one issue, quite a bit of hard, uncooked mac on top.
> Any clues how I can avoid this. I think the She-Beast would love it, but the un-cooked Mac would push the "never again" button with her.



In Jeff’s recipe it says to cook it al dente or not all the way. I cooked mine about 8 minutes, ran cold water over it to stop the cooking process. The heat in the smoker did the rest to soften it up.


----------

